# Manual Challenge: Beginners only



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I thought I would post a challenge to all those learning to manual...I know there are a lot of us out there. Here is a guide you can read with a lot of useful information along with this thread: Guide: How to Manual

I would like to challenge all beginners to a 50' manual distance. This isn't a race to 50' but more of a personal challenge to each of you and a place to post your progress and a place to ask questions if you get stuck at a distance.

I guess I will go first and say my personal record as of today 11/23/07 is 25'!

My progress chart:

The first few days seemed like I was going nowhere but once I started working on the fundamentals the progression really picked up.

11/18/07 10'
11/20/07 15'
11/21/07 20'
11/23/07 25'

I went to a parking lot today and used the lines for distance measures and it seemed to work well. I notice when I start to get one going and feel like I'm going to set a new record I tend to loop out. I'm not sure why yet but I'm getting it down.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I got 3' today... new record. I think I can bunnnie hop further than I can manual.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

lol, my best is aorund 20' so im in too... been practicing on the fundamentals in the last couple of days and have definately seen improvement


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> lol, my best is aorund 20' so im in too... been practicing on the fundamentals in the last couple of days and have definately seen improvement


yeah I've been practicing on the fundamentals yesterday too but if I could go for 20" I would be happy, lol

I can now get my bike in balance position easier but I can't keep it there, just 4-5" tops


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

i got 40' last week but yesterday i only went about 30'. its frustrating. plus i have been sharing my efforts with riding backwards and abubacas.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

teoz said:


> yeah I've been practicing on the fundamentals yesterday too but if I could go for 20" I would be happy, lol
> 
> I can now get my bike in balance position easier but I can't keep it there, just 4-5" tops


You might try going a little bit faster or if you are already going fast to slow it down a bit. I have noticed that I have a sweet spot for speed where I've had my best manuals. Also 10' should be fairly easy if you lower your butt over the back wheel a few inches and pull back from there. Your tire shouldn't come off the ground too high and you can coast 10' pretty easily. You also might try grabbing some chalk and drawing measurement lines on the ground as it will help keep you practicing everytime you beat a new distance. I must of spent over an hour practicing manuals yesterday just because of the parking lot lines.

I notice anything after 10'-15' is where you really have to jockey the balance point with leg pumps and stomach thrusts so getting past 30' is really going to be a challenge.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

CripTiK said:


> You might try going a little bit faster or if you are already going fast to slow it down a bit. I have noticed that I have a sweet spot for speed where I've had my best manuals. Also 10' should be fairly easy if you lower your butt over the back wheel a few inches and pull back from there. Your tire shouldn't come off the ground too high and you can coast 10' pretty easily. You also might try grabbing some chalk and drawing measurement lines on the ground as it will help keep you practicing everytime you beat a new distance. I must of spent over an hour practicing manuals yesterday just because of the parking lot lines.
> 
> I notice anything after 10'-15' is where you really have to jockey the balance point with leg pumps and stomach thrusts so getting past 30' is really going to be a challenge.


Speed is key guys, try a fast jogging/running pace, minimum.

Lower the butt right past the rear axle, push with the legs, you may give it a little tug with the wrists, arms straight, looking forward, don't be afraid to move around.

Going forward? Lower your weight more and straighten your legs. Going back, bend your knees some, and if that doesn't cut it give it a touch of rear brake, not a lot is enough to create the desired effect.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

CripTiK said:


> You might try going a little bit faster or if you are already going fast to slow it down a bit. I have noticed that I have a sweet spot for speed where I've had my best manuals. Also 10' should be fairly easy if you lower your butt over the back wheel a few inches and pull back from there. Your tire shouldn't come off the ground too high and you can coast 10' pretty easily. You also might try grabbing some chalk and drawing measurement lines on the ground as it will help keep you practicing everytime you beat a new distance. I must of spent over an hour practicing manuals yesterday just because of the parking lot lines.
> 
> I notice anything after 10'-15' is where you really have to jockey the balance point with leg pumps and stomach thrusts so getting past 30' is really going to be a challenge.


thanks for tips, I'll try that out tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

Good idea about this thread, CripTik, I think I got about 25 or 30 feet yesterday as a conservative estimate, I need to adjust my rear brake so that I can feather it so as not to loop out, I know this isn't the only way to keep from looping out but it would help.
Good luck manuallers!


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't get myself to even put a finger on the brake when I manual.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

ok guys, i went out and practiced for an hour. like i said earlier my previous best was 40 feet. I have only been riding urban for less than a month
today i got a new record of 75 feet. i got two 60's, and five or six 50's and the rest were anywhere between 20 and 40. i measured parking spaces and they were just over 9 feet apart and then i marked 50 feet (inbetween 5 and 6). it ended at 8 and then i went onto the sidewalk and came down at the grass line. time for a new parking lot

a few things that helped me were going really fast, having the balls of me feet on the pedals and pointing my heels down, and most important looking strait ahead.

also like stated before anyone of you should be going atleast 15 feet by just leaning back and pulling. i make it atleast 20 without ever finding a balance point and only having my front tire up a foot off the ground. just go a little faster


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I used to have short narrow bars, I could manual forever. Just swapped em for 2" rise bars that are 28" wide. Damn. I can only manual like half as far as before. I'm having trouble re-finding the balance point, I keep looping out.


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

my farthest was almost an entire side of a block wich is probably like 100 and something feet but usually i get like 30 and ive been riding for about 5 months


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

I got two blocks today... can i still be in the comp?


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, my farthest is still 3'. But I have been off the bike for 3 days.


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

Anyone having lower back soreness from practicing manuals or is it just me?


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I had upper back soreness from poor technique early on. I was jerking the bar up using a lot of muscles from my back. I'm not sure what would cause the lower back problem unless you just need to stretch before practicing. 

@ JBsoxB, how far is two blocks? I guess we can set up an intermediate challenge too.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

i get the lower back stress too. i think its from having your arms strait and pulling back cause all of the stress is focused on your bent lower back. i think of it as a great back excercise.

i don't think we need an intermediate one. why not change the name no manual challenge or something and just let everyone chart their progress and share what helped. it shouldn't be limited to 50 feet. this contest motivated me to try and then i broke it. i need some further motivation


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I was trying to avoid the "I can manual farther that you" type thread that can discourage a beginner because they can barely get past 10', which is why it was limited to 50'. It seemed like a reasonable goal for a beginner if they put in the time and effort. 

I do understand where you are coming from thoguh...maybe a step chart system. 

50'
100'
150'
200'

Everyone can then chart their own personal progress...this happens to be what I was going to do for myself anyways.


Side note on progress: I don't know what happened last night but I could barely get to 20' but I do plan on going back out today and giving it a better effort.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

this is a great thread with some good tips! great idea


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

CripTiK said:


> I had upper back soreness from poor technique early on. I was jerking the bar up using a lot of muscles from my back. I'm not sure what would cause the lower back problem unless you just need to stretch before practicing.
> 
> @ JBsoxB, how far is two blocks? I guess we can set up an intermediate challenge too.


300' or so


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been sick recently, so haven't seen how terrible I am at manualing...
but I did dream that I was manualling quite well last night, it was rad.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

alright. this sounds cool.
my bikes finally done now (SS all the way!) so ill give this ago if it ever warms up to above freezing..


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

i think ive goine at least a quarter mile. loooong ass hill


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Any tips on using your ass to keep your balance? I find the "sweet spot" but then I gradualy tip over. I cant for the life of me move around to keep balance.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

just remember to stay low


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

JBsoxB said:


> 300' or so


Ugg, that would be an expert challenge...


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Well I don't even have a working bike at the moment except for my specialized but yeah I'm paranoid about screwing it up so naw...I have no clue when I'm gonna fix my kidy bike and I'm probably gonna get my new bike next summer!!!=(

But my record? Around 7 or 8 feet.

Criptik. Your a genius.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

CripTiK said:


> Side note on progress: I don't know what happened last night but I could barely get to 20' but I do plan on going back out today and giving it a better effort.


some days the balance just isnt there. some days i can manual indefinitely until i come to a dead stop. others i cant get past 3 seconds


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> Criptik. Your a genius.


Are you being sarcastic?

Anyhow I was out practicing yesterday and was only able to tie my previous record of 25' so I was a little bummed. As I was practicing I was trying to figure out why some of you are having a hard time getting to 10' -15' which should be somewhat easy to achieve.

My guess is that for those not getting to that distance don't or hardly ever loop out. I loop out at least 3 or 4 times out of 10 tries and it seems that I get a good distance right after I loop out. I believe it has to do with understanding where you will loop out and then bringing up the front tire just below it. With the speed coming in, you should be able to coast 10' -15' fairly easily.

I would suggest looping out on purpose and then trying to see how close you can get to looping out without doing so. I would imagine in attempting to do that you will achieve 10' no prob.

Hope that helps


----------



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's quick question from another beginner: I have to snap my body back to get the front end to lift, is this normal? or should I be able to drop back slowly and get the lift?


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

There is a couple of things that I believe you are doing wrong. One is you are not pushing with your legs enough so think about pushing down on your pedals and possibly point your heels to the ground like you are trying to stretch your calves. 

Second, I don't think you are dropping your butt low enough over the back tire or in most cases not far enough behind the tire. 

Sometimes you need to do the extremes to find out where the limits are so play around with a lot of different body positions and see what works for you.

The better you get the less effort you will have to put in to get the same result so you might try rolling back. Instead of keeping your butt up high and jerking back with your back try rolling your butt down and behind the rear hub and driving your legs into the pedals.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

joeyjoedotorg said:


> Here's quick question from another beginner: I have to snap my body back to get the front end to lift, is this normal? or should I be able to drop back slowly and get the lift?


I usually only have to give it a little jerk on the bars to get it to lift. Usually I can bring myself down over the rear tire and at the rear of the axle and hold it there, then just give it a little snap of the wrists with a push from the feet and up the front goes. Doing it in one fluid motion works even better.

The fluid motion would be : look forward, go down and back, as soon as you reach "bottom" push out with the feet and give it a little tug. Front should come right up without a hitch.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i can manual like 15-20 feet when i get a good one, but it is usually like 5-8 feet if i am lucky.


----------



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> I usually only have to give it a little jerk on the bars to get it to lift. Usually I can bring myself down over the rear tire and at the rear of the axle and hold it there, then just give it a little snap of the wrists with a push from the feet and up the front goes. Doing it in one fluid motion works even better.
> 
> The fluid motion would be : look forward, go down and back, as soon as you reach "bottom" push out with the feet and give it a little tug. Front should come right up without a hitch.


Ah, thanks! I went out to practice today and I managed to pull one for about 8 feet; my longest so far. Gotta keep at it, I think I figured out what to do.

Once I get this "dialed" then it's off to bunny hops


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Good post! When I finally started to get good manuals I had spent almost six hours straight at them. No need for the gym I was beat for days, but I could manual after that. My best manuals have been down slope where you can keep your speed. Be careful though I got locked into one of my best manuals of all time and picked up so much speed I was scared, I couldn't put the wheel down because it was that good. Once my hair caught fire and I started to weep I made the decision to put the wheel down, looping out at that speed....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah I pulled one at about mach speed. There's this huge hill in old Quebec that makes an S shape and goes from what we call the "high city" to the old port, it's about 300-400' down over approx 1km, has two 90 turns in it.

My rear disc was starting to get discolored when I put the wheel down, I could smell the burned pads when I stopped.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

for some reason, i cannot use the brakes....... i usually end up killing myself when i try fast manuals


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

full speed DH bike manuals are fun too......add a couple turns and it is even better.
The key to a stable manual is the height of your hips. If you can get your butt so low that it almost touches the back tire then your balance point will be bigger then when you are higher up. You can counter steer with the bars to corner while in a manual. Meaning if you want to want to veer right then turn your bar slightly to the left and push on the right grip a bit. Getting out of a turn is easier than initiating one. In the beginning, the most important tip for me was to fix your eyes on something at eye level pretty far away. Don`t look down or at the front wheel because your head is heavy and will bring the front wheel to the ground. Good luck.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

oh yeah, and try to not bend the elbows.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm in, this is a cool idea. My best is like 12'. I just started really trying. Thanks to everyone for all the tips and things to watch out for.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

You should also check out the thread called "Guide: How to Manual" as it has a lot of great tips.

Welcome to the challenge and hopefully see you cruising past 50' in no time.

Side note: the weather has been horrible for me, cold and rainy, and I should see a break in a couple of days to do some riding. I just hope I haven't lost too much...

Ok, for updates:

*Stage I 50' challenge*

CripTiK: 25'
DJskeet: 3'
bbrz4: 20'
teoz: 5'
BostonStreetRider: 30'
Pro: 3'
-.---.-: 8'
Djponee: 20'
cmscheip: 12'

*Stage II 75' Challenge*

*Stage III 100' Challenge*

climbingbubba 75'

*Stage IV 150' Challenge*

*Stage V 200' Challenge*


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

update for me... even though i hurt my finger i can still ride so ive been practising.

i could get 20" pretty consistently then i started looking up and formard forward as has been told...this showed improvement, so yesterday i got around 45' but today i can only really get about20 - 30'....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

If there wasn't 3 feet of snow all over the place, I'd gladly post up a how to video...


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I could easily post up one on How to NOT, lol, since most of my manuals are horrible.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

whoah!! I was off internet for couple of days (week or two) and this thread is still alive! Great thread, helps more than any how to thread.

I could manual 5-6" max before but I had to put a lot of effort to manage that, but my technic of pulling bike up is great now. Pulling up is piece of cake for me now, lean back, gently jerking the bars and pushing the pedals, bike just come up so easily. Next, keeping balance was hard for me, it's still hard but a lot easier. Keep your butt as low as it's possible (I was first afraid of doing that cuz I thought if I loop out I'll fall back on my ass and have a sore butt). I didn't break the 10" (I mean I did but I can't keep doing 10"s constantly) yet but now I can attempt manuals all day long without losing a lot of strenght and power.

btw it's easier for me to keep my elbows bit bent (but if you keep them bent you must keep them stiff just like they aren't bent).

Peace and good luck ya'll
Teo


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I will put up a new update post on each page so it makes it easier to track so you won't have to flip back through the pages all the time.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

edit...


----------



## bgmtbiker (Mar 27, 2006)

*Im in...*

I just got a BMX today, so I'm going to start really working on manuals. 
by the time I got it put together I only had about an hour of daylight left, and it took some getting used to. 
I did not measure, but I think I probably got a few in the 7-10' range.
Tomorrow I might draw some chalk lines for reference.

Cool thread...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BMX's are so damn easy to manual it's not even funny. If I pulled the same way I do on a MTB on a BMX I'd break my tailbone.

First ever try at a manual on a bmx bike resulted in a good 50 foot manual, which looped out on me because the u-brakes lacked the power to correct my mistake.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

You can also check out the thread called "Guide: How to Manual" as it has a lot of great tips.

*Updates as of 12/4/07*

*Stage I 50' challenge*

CripTiK: 25'
DJskeet: 3'
bbrz4: 45'
teoz: 10'
BostonStreetRider: 30'
Pro: 3'
-.---.-: 8'
Djponee: 20'
cmscheip: 12'

*Stage II 75' Challenge*

*Stage III 100' Challenge*

climbingbubba 75'

*Stage IV 150' Challenge*

*Stage V 200' Challenge*


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah Bmxs are fun, you just lean back, no pulling nessecary, unlike the 26" where im throwing my weight back and pulling like theres no tommorrow.....


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

ive got a little video where the first scene is a nice manual.....not really much of a reason to watch more than the first 15 seconds of the vid, but whatever. Me and my friend made the vid, but there really isn't a trail....its the only one in riding distance ( no jumps, drops, or anything......stupid hikers)...............................anyways watch the first 15 seconds...and it was a first try, which is cool. type in pyramid trail on youtube....or click this


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

i'd say to learn, try starting out while doing a wheelie, and the whole time run your rear brake lightly. Get used to the balancing point....then do this wheelie on flat with a slight downhill afterwards, and start down the hill. As you go down the hill, keep running the rear brake, and keep pedaling. You can get the right resistance so that you can wheelie downhill for as long as any other wheelie, without spinning your legs like crazy. .... After getting used to this, start trying to be on a downhill wheelie, and stop pedaling. You will already be running your back brake, so you can modulate your power easily. Eventually, you will be able to do sitting manuals. From here, stand up either while you were already sit-manualing, or just try to start at a stand. Now, you will be used to the balancing point, and it will be loads easier...........This is how i figured out how, but it took for freakin ever. just keep trying and you will eventually be able to take off the brakes and just balance as you go along. Hope this helps.

PS. getting to wheelie for really really long distances helps alot. I tried it the other way around ( just starting with manualing, while not being able to wheelie as far as i want, and it didnt work.)


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

I started learning to manual the other day on my bmx and it seems that I always either barely get the tire up and it drops or i end up having to jump off the back because it goes way too high. I assume the tactic for doing them is somewhat different on a 20in than a 26in, so does anybody have anything I should be doing differently on the bmx? I have been following every instruction on technique that I see on this thread. Thanks


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

Did you read the thread Guide: How to Manual? You can get to it at the top of the page in my update post or click it in my sig. It has a lot of useful information there too.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

TrancedGiant said:


> I started learning to manual the other day on my bmx and it seems that I always either barely get the tire up and it drops or i end up having to jump off the back because it goes way too high. I assume the tactic for doing them is somewhat different on a 20in than a 26in, so does anybody have anything I should be doing differently on the bmx? I have been following every instruction on technique that I see on this thread. Thanks


I just got a used BMX for messing around in parks a week or two ago and in the few times I was able to fool around with it just in the road before the snow started for the season, I found the same problem. I wasn't even close to being as comfortable manualling on the BMX as on my mtb, but I found that by leaning back as far but only lifting the front up a little bit, I could find that elusive balance point sometimes. I think there's a BMX-specific how-to video with a name of "expert village" in CripTik's guide. Good luck with it!

Edit- CripTiK, I just read the updated first post with everyone's distances and everything and goals- good plan, thanks bro.

Edit numero dos- I think where I saw the technique I mentioned first was in Aaron Ross's Chill Bro part, which I believe is on the "Crazy Vids" thread as well as the first youtube hit for Aaron Ross. He straight up slays it, watch the video immediately if you haven't already anyway.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm gonna have to try to get the balls of my feet on the pedal more and make sure the heels are dropped and then see if that helps with the lifting of the front end. Thanks for the direction on where else to look.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Im getting better, but its been raining. Which Sucks! Cant do anything.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i cant find the balance point as well on my BMX than on my MTB


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I decided to dig this back up because the weather has finally turned and suppose to have 4 days of sun! This has been a brutal winter as it has been cold, windy, and raining for days on end.

Anyhow, its time to get back to riding. Any progress to report from anybody?


----------



## UrbanPounder (Feb 19, 2007)

I was taking in all the advise I could find on how to learn to manual. And after a few attempts and relaxing more at the initial pull up.........looped out at speed on the concrete like I never had a chance in hell. My new assumption "It is supposed to be a relaxed pull up with your ass back and just over the rear tire, just not too relaxed." I just got up and hopped back on.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

OK, who's gonna be the first to do them on a non-flat surface? 










And no, unfortunately thats not me.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

If you learn how to just barely tap the brake, you can manual all day. It took a while, because I have to just barely tap it when Im going back a little too far but once you get it, you can go on for ever. Its satisfying


----------



## UrbanPounder (Feb 19, 2007)

Seems like always I never consider getting at least a finger on the brake. Adding that to whole process now.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

My back is freakin killing me from practicing them..... which leads me to believe I am doing them wrong. I can only get 2 parking spot lines.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Every now and then I can get a nice balance point, but as soon as I do, I loose too much speed and fall back down.

Do I need to be moving kinda fast in order to get these? 

How do you practice the thrusting motion to keep the balance point. I can get the front end up, but I cant get my weight forward fast enough to correct before looping out.


----------



## UrbanPounder (Feb 19, 2007)

Rear brake PPP. Rear brake.

Wait till I get these down. Haha. I'm going to tell my age. And give a big thanks to Snakey for teaching this old dog.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm trying to avoid the rear brake, because when I use it, it should the front end down so quick, too quick.

So I need to like get as far back as possible, then modulate the brake to keep me forward and thrust when im ready to come back down?

*Can someone make a video (maybe with an assistant) from the side, and do it in slow motion one time with the brake and one time without? I think being able to see it slow-motion would help me out.*


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The rear brake is kind of a crutch, if you find yourself using it a whole lot, you need to work on your pumping a bit, play around with it, bend and unbend your knees, see how it affects things.

I use my brake when I go downhill on a manual as it helps keeping my speed in check. On flat ground I make it a point to use it as little as possible(I keep a finger ready, you never know when an OH **** moment can happen).

I'd love to make a video for you guys, unfortunately, the incredible amount of snow everywhere prevents me from doing that.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

finally joining this . i got about 10 feet solid. and if i feel like it sometimes i add a little hop out of the manual< that is fun stuff


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I found out tonight that I do better pulling up hard and high, and shifting my weight backwards once im up high. I got a good 3-4 second - pull up - shift weight back - hip thrust - shift weight back action before looping out. So I think this is the way to do it.

When I go low over the rear axle, the front end comes up wayyy to fast for me catch, or doesn't come up at all.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> I found out tonight that I do better pulling up hard and high, and shifting my weight backwards once im up high. I got a good 3-4 second - pull up - shift weight back - hip thrust - shift weight back action before looping out. So I think this is the way to do it.
> 
> When I go low over the rear axle, the front end comes up wayyy to fast for me catch, or doesn't come up at all.


Whatever works man, but I think you might find it difficult to increase your manual time if you keep using your arms as much as it seems you do. I always picture my arms as an anchor to the bars for my legs to use as a lever or as a LAST resort for preventing looping out. I pump my legs only when manualing. I don't even use my brake, partly because it feels like cheating, but mostly because I always hit it too late if I hit it at all...and BB7s are beasts (I just had to put that in there).

If I were you, I'd try a bit more with your arms fully extended and your arse hanging out over the rear axle and use your legs to keep the balance point with the front wheel a bit lower than you're used to. It's theoretically easier to balance when your down low and back far with your arms extended far.

But if you can do a nice long manual by pumping your arms and legs, then more power to ya...:thumbsup:

EDIT: OH, BTW where the fvck do you live where you can ride in early March? There's pratically a lake outside my house. I swear that not even my stepdads 4runner can ford the massive body of water in my driveway....at least it's not snow...for now...

Tim


----------



## LucasP (Feb 27, 2008)

Ive been reading this thread for awile. I've been starting to get into street and dj again now that Im healthy. When I started trying to manual again I was in the 20 foot range for like a week. I got really frustrated and decided to put my clipless pedals on my dj bike. I went down to albersons at like noon and started practicing. I had like a crowd of people watch me crash every time. Finally I got it. Im going from one end of the lot to the other now.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I live in an old mill and my basement is like...150ft long.


----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

does hieght matter.... im 5'5 ish, i can barely get my but over my axel....!!


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

I finally figured out the balance point today! It was lower than I thought. I thought I had been at the balance point but I ended up needing to be so low my butt practically touches the tire. So for those having trouble getting the balance point, really push yourself as low and far back as you can and see how it feels for you.

By the time I was getting the hang of it the sun went down and it got cold so now I have to wait a few days to get back out there for more practice, since it's supposed to snow a bunch tomorrow


----------

